# Propel sl - who is riding them - any feedback?



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I am going to check It the adv pro 1 and an Sl 1 and at the moment am leaning towards the pro 1 for several reasons and would be curious to hear from anyone riding the propel sl of any variant what their take has been.
price is not a big issue as both bikes are heavily discounted and I don't mind springing the extra to go up to the sl. As far as I can see the difference aside from the layup and isp are the aero bars and slr stem vs the regular bars as well as ultegra vs dura ace and the upgraded wheelset. 
I am going to check them both out on the scal but I doubt there is a huge difference weight wise. 
I don't travel with my bike in a box - and even if I have to I have a defy that I can use if need be. 
I think if I ever wanted to resell the bike the adv pro 1 would go quicker but this is not a big consideration for me either.
really it comes down to the following for me:
will there be a noticeable difference in ride feel and comfort? 
Performance gains I am guessing are marginal and mainly due to a marginally lighter bike...?
otherwise the difference in cost for me is 1900 CAD To go up from the adv pro to the sl1 which fame aside give me the upgraded wheels, dura ace group and aero bars/slr stem. 
Thoughts....?


----------

